# Life Lessons



## Reformingstudent (Jun 8, 2005)

I recently read this story I found on Sermonaudio and used it to teach my own six year old why it is important that he listen
to his parents.
http://www.sermonaudio.com/new_details.asp?ID=19769

Did not want to scare him but I wanted him to see that mommy and daddy are to obeyed all the time for his own good.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 8, 2005)

From the New England Primer:



> Good children must,
> Fear God all day, Love Christ alway,
> Parents obey, In secret pray,
> No false thing say, Mind little play,
> ...


----------



## Scott (Jun 9, 2005)

I think it is ok to use these kinds of things to illustrate points, depending on the child.

If you want some fictional children's stories along the same lines, see Hillaire Belloc, Cautionary Tales for Children

The titles tell it all. Examples include: 

Jim, Who Ran Away from his Nurse and Was Eaten by a Lion, and

Matilda, Who Told Lies and was Burned to Death


----------

